# Dolan: Some People Think I'm Brained Dead, But



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Knicks owner James Dolan admitted he may be viewed as "brain-dead" for his views, but claimed Isiah Thomas' rebuilding job is working and predicted the team president would eventually be "lauded" for his work.
> 
> Dolan said the 15-42 mess is not "a mistake," just part of the strategy - a word he used repeatedly.
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/64532.htm
Dolan needs to be smack, what an idiot. How can you say you have a strategy? You think the fans are already upset, we been upset since Dec, you damn bafoon. We haven't made progress we are going backwards. This has got to be the most idiotic owner in sports history. He is indeed brain dead. If he just admists himself to the Betty Ford Clinic for 6 weeks then maybe that will knock some sense into him. Knick fans until this guys sells the team we will be in the dumps for a very long time.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm going to use this as an avatar....I'm going to ask Laker Mike to alter this a bit. :laugh:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

AHA, that magazine cover is HILARIOUS. But right now, if he says there is a plan, then maybe there really is? I don't like what's happening and no one does, but with Mo and Jalen's contract expiring next season, maybe we just might trade up for talent in this draft? I hope something big goes down his summer, dump Malik, Maurice, Jerome and I'll be quite satisfied, unless we still don't improve then you know we have to get rid of Stephon, Jamal, and Francis


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

EARTH TO DOLAN: YOU ARE BRAINDEAD 


The only brain you will ever see in your life is when ya have Allen Houston come by the office for a little slap and tickle ya fruitcake.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Dolan's strategy - the most half-assed 'rebuilding' of all time. Calling him brain-dead is to imply that there's something in that head... The more he's been involved, the worse the Knicks have gotten. Ugh


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Stick with it until we stop making progress. What progress?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

It isn't like Dolan's senile either, quite young actually


----------



## NBABunny (Jan 9, 2006)

God its tough being a New Yorker right now  

That "worst in the league" "Number 30 out of 30" just STUNG when I got the paper this morn...I usually try to avoid the Knicks section because I am also a Sonics fan and I have enough headaches over there...but, I just had to see how my fellow Knicks, er _fans_ are faring right about now...

Can you believe that the Post is polling readers to ask their advice as to what the Knicks should do? Funny thig is - they all say, fire Isiah. Fire Dolan. Fire Brown - or some crazy combination of all damn three.

I gave up when we took on Stevie.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Isiah Thomas has the best damn job in sports history........**** up a team, and as long as you have a brain-dead owner, get millions in cash. New York Knick fans have got to be more aggressive.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> New York Knick fans have got to be more aggressive.


Be aggressive? You want us to beat the living **** out of Isiah when he stands in the tunnel? That's the only thing Knick fans can do, and that isn't happening. It's in the hands of the owner not the fans.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Dolan needs to be smack, what an idiot.



:cheers: :cheers: ...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> :cheers: :cheers: ...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*



baiting COUGH baiting COUGH baiting COUGH baiting COUGH baiting COUGH


I HATE THE PACERS


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Be aggressive? You want us to beat the living **** out of Isiah when he stands in the tunnel? That's the only thing Knick fans can do, and that isn't happening. It's in the hands of the owner not the fans.


Kitty after working in the business for 5 years for the Trail Blazers during the "Jail Blazer" years I found this to be untrue. 

You want to send the franchise/Dolan a message? Stop going to games, stop tuning into TV broadcasts. 

It took years of low attendance here in Portland and yes we still suck but at least now our management seems to be getting the message that we won't tolerate criminals or troublemakers on our team. We are tired of being a disgrace in the NBA for the trouble our players get in. 

Granted your message is different in that you are simply unsatisfied with the management in general but I think the means for delivering it would work just as effectively. Easier said then done of course but there are certainly ways to force the owners hand IMO.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> :cheers: :cheers: ...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


Jermain O'Neal Injured...no Artest..Pacers are going no where. Enough said..


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> baiting COUGH baiting COUGH baiting COUGH baiting COUGH baiting COUGH
> 
> 
> I HATE THE PACERS


knicks, pacer is cool he was just agreeing with my post. He isn't baiting. :biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> Kitty after working in the business for 5 years for the Trail Blazers during the "Jail Blazer" years I found this to be untrue.
> 
> You want to send the franchise/Dolan a message? Stop going to games, stop tuning into TV broadcasts.
> 
> ...


It's never going to happen, I think NY fans are lot different. They tend to continue to go to games even though they may not be satisfied with the product that's on the floor. I remember growing up how bad the Yankees were and fans still went to games. The same with the Jets/Mets when they had there stroke of bad luck. Dolan does not care if we decide to stay home. He has Radio City, Cablevision, MSG Network, The Rangers who are playing some damn good hockey, his ratings are up because the sportswriters talk about us every single day. Just look at the rest of the boards on this site we are topic of conversation all over the place. Yes, we are losing but for some they are intrigue, bewildered on how horrible this franchise has been under 2 different GM"s since Ernie left. Let's face the facts, the fans will continue to go and Dolan's cash will continue to flow.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Kitty said:


> It's never going to happen, I think NY fans are lot different. They tend to continue to go to games even though they may not be satisfied with the product that's on the floor. I remember growing up how bad the Yankees were and fans still went to games. The same with the Jets/Mets when they had there stroke of bad luck. Dolan does not care if we decide to stay home. He has Radio City, Cablevision, MSG Network, The Rangers who are playing some damn good hockey, his ratings are up because the sportswriters talk about us every single day. Just look at the rest of the boards on this site we are topic of conversation all over the place. Yes, we are losing but for some they are intrigue, bewildered on how horrible this franchise has been under 2 different GM"s since Ernie left. Let's face the facts, the fans will continue to go and Dolan's cash will continue to flow.


Maybe it's just a product of a bigger city...normal Knick fans don't go to games the seats will still fill with tourists and other City residents. It seriously took forever in Portland though..we had the longest sellout streak in the NBA for quite awhile.

IMO the pocketbook is really the only place where us the "casual fan" can hurt these guys.


----------

